# Union force bindings; General question, the clip on the back? Help carving?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

thats the forward lean setting for the highbacks. if you do freestyle then you should probably leave it at 0. if you do freestyle you should set it so that it atleast matches the lean of your boot.it gives you better response for heelside turns.


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats the grading on it.. like is 0 all the way up or down? How do I match it with my boot.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowboarder104 said:


> Whats the grading on it.. like is 0 all the way up or down? How do I match it with my boot.


just don't worry about it man, if you are freestyle and hit up the park a lot just don't even touch it. But for kicks and giggles try it out man, i hate it, but you might like it.


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't hit up the park a lot at the moment. The 2 bigger parks I ride are usually open at Winter Break, I don't do anything crazy but right now when I go boarding I shred the mountain. Would these things make any use to me?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

forward lean sets ur highback to push forward...makes u squat lower naturally and in turns sorta give u an easier heel side response...
downside is ur calf gets tired faster coz u dont get to stand straight.

its all personal preference.
________
NORMASTITZ cam


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep mine pretty much straight up. Like mentioned before my legs get pretty tired after a long day and it is nice to stand up every once in a while.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

It will help in responsiveness in turns, esp in heelside turns as the highback will be more forward. Some people like it, some people dont, but usually it doesnt help in park riding. In fact a lot of riders who rode on cartels would complain that the highback's forward lean was too far, and they didnt like it for park riding. Doesnt hurt to try it though


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

The numbers really don't mean much. Just a way to match the angle on both bindings. Adjusting your highback away from vertical will reduce the amount you have to flex your boot backward to turn heelside. It also helps you maintain a useful knee bend- new and/or tired riders have a tendency to straighten their knees- which is bad for control. Set it wherver you're comfortable, just watch that you don't go to far- it could make getting your boot in and tight more difficult.


----------

